# Why is my S2 26 grounding in 6 feet of water?



## Eihli (May 4, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to sailing and I'm confused about something and don't want to have to take my boat out of the water to figure it out.

I just bought an 26' S2 and sailed it from Kemah, TX to Lake Charles, LA, but I still can't figure out which model it is. The S2 8.0A, 8.0B, 8.0C, and 26 are all very similar. 

The boat came with a manual almost exactly like the one you can find online if you do a google search for S2 8.0 information.

The boat matches up with that manual in almost every aspect I've seen except the fact that it gets grounded in 6' of water. This means that it has a centerboard? If so how do I raise/lower it? I don't see a wench anywhere. Does the boat have to be taken out of the water for the centerboard to be removed?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

This may not be very helpful but I'll try as I don't know anything about your boat. Is it possible to talk to the previous owner or whoever you bought the boat from to ask them?

Perhaps taking some pics of the boat will help others help you.

Either way, welcome aboard, hope you get it figured out


----------



## Eihli (May 4, 2008)

merlin2375 said:


> This may not be very helpful but I'll try as I don't know anything about your boat. Is it possible to talk to the previous owner or whoever you bought the boat from to ask them?
> 
> Perhaps taking some pics of the boat will help others help you.
> 
> Either way, welcome aboard, hope you get it figured out


Heh the owner told me he thought it was 4.5' draft, so that's not much help. I don't have any good pictures of the entire boat yet, I'll upload them when I can.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

You seem to have bought a boat without knowing too much about her. The good news is that you survived the first trip in spite of that. Congratulations and welcome.

You are going to have to figure out if you have a centerboard or not pretty much on your own or have someone experienced around you take a look. They are pretty hard to miss!

My first question would be, how do you know there is six feet of water? Have you measured it, jumped overboard to push off, or read it on a depth finder?


----------



## Eihli (May 4, 2008)

I've read it on a depth finder and then dropped a weighted line down to double-check. The depth finder was pretty accurate.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Eihhli...sorry to be the one bringing the bad news to you...but your boat grounds because it hits the sea bed bellow you....

Sorry about that, the only cure is to sail where the boat doesn't hit the bottom....sorry


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Eihli, 
I really want to make some sort of joke about the wench, but I will restrain myself.

How cold is the water there in TX now?
You may just want to jump over the side and take a look. 

If you do indeed have a center board it should be quite apparent, even from inside the boat. But a look at the bottom of the keel will remove all doubt.


----------



## timangiel (Sep 8, 2006)

*something is wrong*

I own a S2 8.0B and it does not ground in six feet of water. I don't know a lot about the A's and C's but I believe the C version is a center cockpit. From what I can see all three versions were available in both shoal draft and deep draft versions but none of them seem to have had a draft of 6 feet. I can't understand why your boat would be grounding in six feet of water. Check out these links:

S2 8.0A Meter
S2 8.0B/26' Meter
S2 8.0C/26' Meter

either it is not really 6 ft deep or your boat is sinking. Or the keel is falling off, or it is not really a S2 8.0. I'm not sure what is wrong but it should not ground at 6 feet. I would try to stay out of 6 ft of water anyway if it can be avoided.


----------



## Eihli (May 4, 2008)

I wish I could post links, there are a few S2 8.0's out there on some of the used sailboat sites that advertise as "shoal draft 2.5 ft, w/ centerboard down 6.1 ft" or something along those lines.

I made a post with some pictures at this website, let me see if I can get around this no-link thing...

h tee tee pee ://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/showthread.php?p=3975176#post3975176



*here is an ad with a boat that has a shoal keel with centerboard
h tee tee pee :// 3xdouble u .sailboatlistings.com/view/8829

but again, with that i imagine it wouldn't be too hard to find the "winch" to raise/lower the centerboard, and I can't find one.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

On one version...the centerboard wire spool is located in the interior on the bulkhead as you face aft just by the companionway steps between the counter top and the entrance. . If you find a wire spindle there, with most of the wire off of it...your centerboard is down. 
The crank mechanism should be on the exterior of the boat in the same place in the cockpit.


----------



## Eihli (May 4, 2008)

camaraderie said:


> On one version...the centerboard wire spool is located in the interior on the bulkhead as you face aft just under the companionway steps. If you find a wire spindle there, with most of the wire off of it...your centerboard is down.
> The crank mechanism should be on the exterior of the boat in the same place in the cockpit.


Is it a little silver cap looking thing with a hole in it to put a lever/bar or something? I thought that was the throttle for the inboard. I never messed around with it because the inboard doesn't work...


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Wow..*

Wow.... For the first time I'm actually speechless other than to say thank god for lakes...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Again...look under the step down for the wire spool...that will tell you if there is a centerboard...and whatever is on the other side of the wire spool will be where you crank it from...may use a lever or may use a winch handle. 
Since the inboard doesn't work...the centerboard may be another thing that doesn't either. If the wire is loose or missing from the spindle...your centerboard is down until you haul the boat out and get it fixed. 
Just trying to anticipate the next question!


----------



## Eihli (May 4, 2008)

camaraderie said:


> Again...look under the step down for the wire spool...that will tell you if there is a centerboard...and whatever is on the other side of the wire spool will be where you crank it from...may use a lever or may use a winch handle.
> Since the inboard doesn't work...the centerboard may be another thing that doesn't either. If the wire is loose or missing from the spindle...your centerboard is down until you haul the boat out and get it fixed.
> Just trying to anticipate the next question!


Heh roger that. Tyvm  Gonna head down to the marina and check it all out tomorry.


----------



## Eihli (May 4, 2008)

I can not find a spool of wire anywhere. The only thing under the companionway steps is the inboard. The thing in the cockpit that I thought was a throttle for the inboard was in fact a throttle for the inboard. The owner of the marina said I could call S2 and give them the hull identification number and they could tell me about it but I can't find any contact information about the company.

Back to square 1.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Eihli said:


> I can not find a spool of wire anywhere. The only thing under the companionway steps is the inboard. The thing in the cockpit that I thought was a throttle for the inboard was in fact a throttle for the inboard. The owner of the marina said I could call S2 and give them the hull identification number and they could tell me about it but I can't find any contact information about the company.
> 
> Back to square 1.


Just put on a mask, jump over the side and look at the bottom!


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

With all due respect. If you don't know if you have a keel boat or a centerboard, stay in 10 feet of water.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Eihli,
I can't imagine me being so speechless I have a hard time typing. 
I don't know where to begin. 
I don't want to come off as a blow hard daddy type taking your toy's away. 
I read your posts on 2 plus 2. Dude. 
You got some learning to do. About radio's, about boats, about sailing, etc..
You are not safe on the water.
Texas Boating Safety Course and Exam - Official Boating License and Boater Safety Course
You must take and pass the state of Texas's boating safety course. Start there. Just because you can buy a boat doesn't mean you can own a boat.

I strongly encourage you to find a knowledgeable sailor and take some mentoring or classes.

You have a S2 8.0 it draws 6.1 ft with the centerboard down, I assure you it is currently down.
An ad for the 1978 version: This link 
Sail Boat in Cocoa Beach, Florida - 1978, S2, 8.0 - Used Boats - Boat Classifieds - Buy a Boat - Sell a Boat

shows the boat with the centerboard up, the long fat part on the bottom is the keel, inside the keel is a skinny board - you can just see the centerboard hanging down just a fraction from the bottom of the keel. The centerboard pivots at the front of the keel, opening up sort of like a switchblade knife. 
The winch is a drum with steel wire wrapped around it that has a slotted winch handle, you grind it to raise and lower the board.
I looked around at what I can find of interior photo's and I can't find one that clearly shows the winch - you are going to have to open all the cabinets and find it. It may even be in the cockpit.
This picture shows the inside of the boat, tell us if it looks right.


----------



## Eihli (May 4, 2008)

Thanks. I know I have a lot to learn. I didn't realize how little I knew until I actually got this boat and started trying to sail it though. Now I know better and I definitely wouldn't do things the same way again knowing what I know now.

But yeah that picture looks like my cabin. There aren't many places I haven't looked for a winch though. I've looked in every compartment under every cushion. I've looked in all the cabinets in cabin/head. I've looked around the inboard and crawled aft under the cockpit. I've lifted up the carpet and all that is under there is a little bilge pump.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Try looking down in the bilge. There should be an arm that moves the board, or at least a cable that passes thru the hull and attaches to the board. If it is just a cable that runs down to the board to raise and lower, it will have to pass thru the hull ABOVE the water line. Since I don't see a center board trunk on the floor of your cabin then the winch is likely located on a bulkhead at the aft end of the cabin. 

If the board is down, it is possible that the winch or cable is broken. See if you can find a small little metal winch that doesn't have cable on it. (could be the cable is gone) Is there a bridge deck in the cockpit? It is possible that there is a hole in the forward end of the cockpit that a handle fits into to connect to the winch. (thats how mine is situated)

Good luck. ( Take the course that Chuckles- suggested. Worst case is it would make a good review session for you.)


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

The bad news is you have learning to do, the good news is the learning is fun, and you realize it's an adventure. 
For specific information on your boat try the s2owners forums and general searches on line. 
I looked at all the boats for sale and could not identify anything that looked like it would be the winch.Most of them were the 4 ft draft version so they would not have one. The owners manual I found was for the 4ft draft, and another for 2.5 ft with no centerboard. The board may have been an option. 
What it sounds like is your wire to the board is broken - shame on the previous owner for not telling you. If the wire is broken and you are lucky you can snorkel down and tie a line to it - run it back up thru the boat and get it working, if not you will have to pay for a haul out to fix it. 
We all started (for the most part) where you are. It's a worthy path. 
There is no easier way to get a woman in a bikini (or less) than taking her boating. 
A little motivation goes a long way.


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Eihli,

Just talked to a S.2 ('78 version of the centerboard model)owner and he says his cb reel can be seen from the inside of the cabin. If you face the companion way from the inside looking aft, the reel is recessed and centered in the vertical wall just under the companion way and to the right of the sink. He said to crank the board there is a special handle that fits a head (hex) bolt connected to the cb reel. That operation is done from the cockpit. Face fwd toward the companion way entrance and in the middle of the of the fwd. vertical wall of the cockpit well, you will see that lug or bolt head. If all you see is a hole, well.....you've been had. 

If you haven't done so already, do check out ChucklesR's post with the link to a '78 S.2. It seems to verify what the owner told me. The hole or the head bolt for the handle is clearly visible in the looking fwd. cockpit shot. Also the last pic in the gallery shows what looks like the well housing for the reel dead center under the companion way on vertical. That also confirms the info received from the owner. If all you see in these locations are empty spaces, it may very well be the previous owner removed the reel for a mod. or repair and lost enterest. 

I hope this is not the case, if it is so...your only options are probably to try to rangle a replacement reel and handle or remove the cb. According to the owners best guestiment, the board is metal and weighs 3 or 4 hundred lbs. That doesn't sound like the option to go with (would make the boat tender with very poor windward performance).

Surveys are wonderful things and we all start this sailing 'thang' somewhere. 

Good luck, Bob


----------



## Eihli (May 4, 2008)

Hm... I see what you are talking about. My boat doesn't have anything right there and it doesn't look like it ever had anything right there. The counter top and the area below the companionway both look flush and original.

This is odd....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Chances are likely that your boat has a fixed keel.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

sailingdog said:


> Chances are likely that your boat has a fixed keel.


And your not really in 6 feet of water.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

fullkeel7 said:


> Eihli,
> 
> Just talked to a S.2 ('78 version of the centerboard model)owner and he says his cb reel can be seen from the inside of the cabin. If you face the companion way from the inside looking aft, the reel is recessed and centered in the vertical wall just under the companion way and to the right of the sink. He said to crank the board there is a special handle that fits a head (hex) bolt connected to the cb reel. That operation is done from the cockpit. Face fwd toward the companion way entrance and in the middle of the of the fwd. vertical wall of the cockpit well, you will see that lug or bolt head.


Nice post Fullkeel.
Sounds a lot like what Cam said back in post 10; One Day Ago.


----------



## txmatt (Nov 27, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> You must take and pass the state of Texas's boating safety course.


Not bad advice to take a boater safety course, but the OP is in LA and Texas does not require a boater safety course to operate a vessel (I am assuming the OP is over 18yo).


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Eihli...since you don't have the reel or any evidence of one...I am betting it is a full keel and you just measured wrong. Is there any reason you can't get in a dinghy or jump in the water with a mask and take a LOOK at the keel to be sure?


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Chances are likely that your boat has a fixed keel.


Even if it wasn't before, it may be now.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Ther is always plan B. Stay in more than 6 ft. of water.


----------



## Eihli (May 4, 2008)

Visibility is about 3 inches where I'm at. I guess I could feel for it though.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Follow the arrow  if it's there you have a centerboard model and really are drawing 6 feet if it's down.
If there is only a hole there you used to have a centerboard and will now have to be hauled out to re-rig it.


----------



## timangiel (Sep 8, 2006)

*Terms*

Are the terms "shoal draft" and "swing keel" interchangable? Do all shoal draft boats have a center board that can be raised/lowered?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

No. & No.
(Sorry too short)
(One more No than.)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Tim...shoal draft simply refers to the depth of draft. Often boats are sold in deep and shoal draft versions. 
Cenerboards, Wing keels, long "shallow" keels, daggerboards etc. are all ways to achieve a "shoal-er" keel.
There is no single agred upon depth that constitutes "shoal" ...my own boat with a 6' keel is considered the shoal draft version...since a much deeper keel is standard. In general though...when we talk about shoal draft here we are referring to depths of 5' or less.


----------



## timangiel (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks Cam... I was getting confused because the S2 seems to have a shoal draft version and a deep draft version. The deep draft version has a draft of 4 feet but apparantly the shoal draft version is grounding in 6 ft of water, and I don't understand why the shoal draft version of a boat has a deeper draft than the deep draft version.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

It's not, the shoal draft version also had an optional centerboard that takes the draft to 6 ft. The option, in 1978 costs 1500.00 to add on; it'll cost our friend E here about that to fix it


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> It's not, the shoal draft version also had an optional centerboard that takes the draft to 6 ft. The option, in 1978 costs 1500.00 to add on; it'll cost our friend E here about that to fix it


Shouldn't be that bad, IF he has or can locate the right parts. (That's a big IF)


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Haul out, storage space on the hard, finding parts. Installing parts, fixing the installing of parts . It all adds up. 
To paraphase what I said in the 'when does a boat become a ship' thread - a boat becomes a ship every time the bill comes due.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Depending on what is there or not there, he may be able to repair while in the water. Let me rephrase that. If most of the parts are there* I *could likely make the repair while the boat is still in the water.

*To paraphase what I said in the 'when does a boat become a ship' thread - a boat becomes a ship every time the bill comes due.*

Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Good point about in the water fix - but
If the cable is broken how would you lift the board or reattach the cable after re-installing a winch and attaching said cable to the winch, E has said he has 3 inches of visibility.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

You'd just have to dive on it and make due. You can raise the board by passing a line under the boat. If you start at the bow and drop a loop of line under while holding the ends on either side of the boat. Work your way aft letting the line slide down the bottom of the hull. You have to basically catch the loop on the CB, then pull up and aft. May need to put the line thru the genny lead blocks and onto the winchs.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

T34C said:


> You'd just have to dive on it and make due. You can raise the board by passing a line under the boat. If you start at the bow and drop a loop of line under while holding the ends on either side of the boat. Work your way aft letting the line slide down the bottom of the hull. You have to basically catch the loop on the CB, then pull up and aft. May need to put the line thru the genny lead blocks and onto the winchs.


I've done the same on my Cal 21' with it's 400lb swing keel and without even resort to scuba or brownie. My visibility was better but that would be less of an issue with an aqualung or brownie available. A flat nylon "snatch strap", used for jerking vehicles out of the ditch, works well. Just get one short enough that you can bend a couple of lines on each end for the hoisting with the winch.


----------



## Hawkwind (Apr 25, 2006)

> You can raise the board by passing a line under the boat. If you start at the bow and drop a loop of line under while holding the ends on either side of the boat. Work your way aft letting the line slide down the bottom of the hull.


I did this on my old Venture 222 on a couple of ocassions. I had the boat for over 20 years so I broke and replaced the keel cable a few times. Use your winches to lift and you can push the keel/centerboard partially up by intentionally running aground if necesary. When I 'ran aground', I did it at the boat launch ramp. I found it to be easiest to replace the broken cable in the water, but I have a good swimming hole nearby.

This assumes that you do have a centerboard. You can pass the rope like mentioned above to get a feel for what's below the waterline. Since the boat is new to you though, I would pull her for cleaning and inspection. Probably only cost ya 50 bucks or so and then you'll know what it looks like down there. Good time to clean and maybe paint the bottom which I'm sure it could use if the water visibility is as bad as you said it was.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*bad placement.*

Hey did it occur to you that maybe it's the placement of the depth finder? Or it may be defective? Just a thought.


----------



## JohnF261 (Sep 21, 2006)

Never have seen or heard of a centerboard on the S28.0. I have the "C" and it is a center cockpit shoal draft (2.5') I'm pretty sure the full keel model is 5', defineately not 6!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

JohnF....well let me introduce you to one....
1978 S2 8.0 A sailboat for sale in Minnesota


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A bluewater boat with a portapottie... Yeah. right... Cam did you really read that ad... it's a hoot. It also says the boat is cutter rigged... which I am doubting.


----------



## LakeEscape (Jul 18, 2007)

*Entertainment*

Guys,

While I found this to be one of the most humorous threads, rolling on the floor, tears, etc, prehaps we should point out to JF261, that the thread is several months old. Hopefully our poor S2 owner has gotten to his home port and solved the keel mystery, hopefully. 

Survey first, buy second.

LakeEscape


----------

